# Anyone here tried bECOpack?



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

I am thinking of getting one. For anyone who has one, how do you like it?


----------



## alaska (Jun 12, 2004)

I haven't yet but intend to. . . there are some reviews over at thebabywearing.com website though....


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaska*
I haven't yet but intend to. . . there are some reviews over at thebabywearing.com website though....

Do you mean http://www.thebabywearer.com/?


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

Do you have a link to the actual site? (not the babywearer)


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

I just ordered one a few days ago. www.ecobabies.com


----------



## Steve's Sweety (Feb 6, 2004)

Curious to find out how you like this, as I'm currently debating between one of these, or an ergo, or possibly a kozy.


----------



## kymholly (Jul 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtoNatalee*
I just ordered one a few days ago. www.ecobabies.com

Reviving this thread to see if you've gotten your carrier, yet. If so, how do you like it?


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Yep, I've had for almost a week. I LOVE it. It is very pretty, well-made and easy to use. I am very glad I bought it. And also if you clink on the Natalee Faith link below and go to the Ain't she Cute album there is a picture of us wearing it.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Sorry , I meant Ain't I Cute


----------



## kymholly (Jul 18, 2004)

Great pics!
The carrier looks great & so do you gals!


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Ty


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

You two are super cute! The carrier looks great as well. Does the strap/buckle at the side dig into your, er, umm...chest/breasts at all?







And have you tried the sleeping hood?

It looks like the carriers are out of stock at the moment and no more until June 1, 06.







I don't need mine until August anyway, but I am getting anxious to buy more stuff!


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Nope, it doesn't dig into me at all. I got to try the sleeping hood last night and it worked great. I wasn't too sure how it would do but dd started shutting her eyes and I just flipped it up and you can adjust how loose or tight you want it.


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow that looks like a Kozy with buckles. My dream come true! It's so unfair that I find this now and not months ago. I like my ergo and kozy, but still. I'm jealous.


----------



## kymholly (Jul 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazelnut*
Wow that looks like a Kozy with buckles. My dream come true! It's so unfair that I find this now and not months ago. I like my ergo and kozy, but still. I'm jealous.

No need to be jealous... they're still for sale!







(says the enabler, who's on the waitlist for this, has a Kozy & an Ergo on its way to me







)


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kymholly*
No need to be jealous... they're still for sale!







(says the enabler, who's on the waitlist for this, has a Kozy & an Ergo on its way to me







)

On the web site is says not until June 1, 06. I didn't see anyway to get myself put on a waiting list?


----------



## kymholly (Jul 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola*
On the web site is says not until June 1, 06. I didn't see anyway to get myself put on a waiting list?









So sorry! I didn't mean to be a tease. She was taking names for her waitlist just a couple of days ago.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kymholly*
So sorry! I didn't mean to be a tease. She was taking names for her waitlist just a couple of days ago.









Rats, and I didn't find the web site until yesterday.







Oh well, I have some time, as long as I can get one by mid August. I'll cross my fingers!


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

Can it be worn on your back?


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

and how is it different from the ellaroo? looks the same from website (www.ellaroo.com)


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Yep, it can go on your front, back and hip (although I haven't figured the hip carry out).

Do you mean how is it differnet from the Ellroo MT? I'm not 100% sure but from the pictures it looks like the only difference is the beco has buckles and the ellroo you have to tie.

Or do you mean the Ellroo mei hip? I had never seen that before. I looks neat, but I think it's one shouldered and the beco is two shouldered. But they both have buckles.

Did that answer the question?


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

yeah there was no waiting list option when I checked out the site. Is this comfy with an older baby? My 9mo still loves to be carried in the Mei tai and ergo and it's comfy, but he's 22 pounds.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

If anyone is interested, orders are been taken for the bECOpack again today. I noticed several are sold out already. I ordered one this morning (a 4th generation).


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

I had marked it on my calender all excited, and then broke down and got an ellaroo mei hip and bh mei tai. Oh well! No bp for me.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Another question, for the back carry-- does the beco have a way to prevent the shoulder straps from slipping off the shoulders?? I know I have to cross the straps in the front, or the straps fall off my slopey shoulders with my Freehand Mei Tai and Sutemi. With the Freehand I have some other options too.

I do like the buckles on my Sutemi.

Jessica


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1*
Another question, for the back carry-- does the beco have a way to prevent the shoulder straps from slipping off the shoulders?? I know I have to cross the straps in the front, or the straps fall off my slopey shoulders with my Freehand Mei Tai and Sutemi. With the Freehand I have some other options too.

I do like the buckles on my Sutemi.

Jessica

It has a chest strap with buckle that you do up which would keep the straps from widening and falling off of your shoulders. It does up in the back when you are doing a front carry and in the front when you are doing a back carry.


----------



## kymholly (Jul 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1*
Another question, for the back carry-- does the beco have a way to prevent the shoulder straps from slipping off the shoulders?? I know I have to cross the straps in the front, or the straps fall off my slopey shoulders with my Freehand Mei Tai and Sutemi. With the Freehand I have some other options too.

I do like the buckles on my Sutemi.

Jessica

Hi Jessica!









I'm expecting a bEco any time now... I can hardly wait! I also have an ergo, so maybe we can try to get a south southshore meet together sometime this month. That playground near your house was pretty easy to get to. Is there a playground near the Plymouth library? Most libraries have a meeting room that they'll let people use. If there's a playground nearby then we could have an indoor/outdoor place in case of rain.

What do you think?

Take care,
Kym


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kymholly*

I'm expecting a bEco any time now... I can hardly wait!

HI Kym:

I can't wait for you to get your bECO too!


----------



## afishwithabike (Jun 8, 2005)

I've got one coming. Yay. Woohoo. Yippeeee.


----------

